# Scanner recommendations please



## Danny McG (Sep 21, 2019)

Like most families we've got half a cupboard of old photo albums.
I made a start last year of scanning some but I found it a very slow process, I was using an oldish Canon printer that incorporated a scanner. This was clunky and took about four minutes a photo.

I then got a used scanner but it gave very grainy results.

I've concluded it may be a lot more efficient to buy a new scanner, I've had a look at some online but get overwhelmed by the tech speak.

All I want is something that does decent scans of photos in a reasonable time, I don't need loads of fancy editing software that wouldn't get used. 

Is there anyone with knowledge of such things who can point me in the right direction?

Cheers


----------



## dask (Sep 21, 2019)

My Canon 450 does pretty good for us. Scanning an image takes just a few seconds.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 21, 2019)

At work, we gave up using scanners at work because we never got good results. Now we use a digital SLR and an overhead tripod [so the camera points straight down].


----------

